# Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern



## nerfling (5. Mai 2004)

Tagchen Leute,

habe letztens mal gelesen dass eine Multivitamintablette ins Feederkörbchen zum Futter gemischt ein besseres Auflösen und damit bessere Lockwirkung erzielen soll. #c 
Funktioniert das auch wenn ich die Dinger in die Futterbällchen beim Anfüttern zum Stippen mixe ? Müßte ja theoretisch eine richtig tolle Futterwolke geben oder ? #t 

Laßt mich wissen wenn Ihr da Erfahrungen habt.


----------



## NorbertF (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Ahoi Brause geht auch  (im Ernst)


----------



## fischkopf (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Müsste auch gehen!


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Mal unabhängig von der Frage ob das funktioniert, schadet das Zeug nicht dem Gewässer? Futter an sich ist ja nach Meinung einiger schon problematisch, die Auffassung teile ich nicht. Ob man allerdings unbedingt Brause oder Multivitamintabletten füttern sollte halte ich für zumindest diskussionswürdig.


----------



## Knobbes (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Ein interessanter Vorschlag.
*G*


----------



## altersalat (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Naja. Geht bestimmt ohne genauso gut.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

das hatte ich mir auch schon oft überlegt... 

Warum sollten Multivitamintabletten dem Gewässer schaden? Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen....


----------



## NorbertF (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Mal unabhängig von der Frage ob das funktioniert, schadet das Zeug nicht dem Gewässer? Futter an sich ist ja nach Meinung einiger schon problematisch, die Auffassung teile ich nicht. Ob man allerdings unbedingt Brause oder Multivitamintabletten füttern sollte halte ich für zumindest diskussionswürdig.



Sehe ich auch so. Ich füttere auch nur ganz selten an und dann auch nur im Fliessgewässer. Die Futterorgien die manche Angler (auch in kleinen Teichen) abziehen finde ich auch nicht unbedingt gelungen.
Es ging um die Frage obs geht und gehen tuts. Grad Forellen werden von sich auflösendem Brausepulver irgendwie magisch angezogen. Habe ich zumindest so beobachten können.


----------



## Mr.Teeq (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

hallo
 wie genau meint ihr denn das mit der brause oder den tabletten? einfach ins trockenfutzter mit nei mischen oder dei ganze tablette rein hauen oder wie soll das gehen? hat da jemand schon positive erfahrungen gemacht? was fürn geschmack? orange?
 mfg


----------



## Forellenudo (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Ich fische grundsätzlich mit Brausetabletten im Futterkorb,es gibt andere sachen die zum beispiel im Rhein sind,wo aber nicht drüber geredet wird,deswegen ist eine Diskussion darüber,ob eine Brausetablette schädlich ist,überflüssig,für mich auf jeden fall.

Es gibt andere Sachen die Diskussion würdig sind.

Gruß Udo #d


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Keine Frage Udo, ich habe das auch auf kleinere Gewässer bezogen.


----------



## Forellenudo (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Ach so,hab schon gedacht,eine Futtertablette im Rhein ;+ das dürfte doch nichts ausmachen,an einem Teich oder änliches sieht die sache natürlich anders aus,da wird sowiso schon ordentlich reingebuttert.Ich habe da was gelesen,was mich doch nachdenklich gemacht hat,ich werde diesen Mann der das Geschrieben hat mal Zitieren,und ihr sagt mal was ihr davon haltet.

"Zitat"
In den Sommermonaten können sie jedoch"kübeln" was der Geldbeutel hergibt.Ich füttere in einer Woche mehr als 20 Kilo Boilies an und hatte nie den eindruck,die Fische damit zu sättigen.Ganz im Gegenteil,denn wer große Fische anlocken will,muß denen auch was bieten.
Ein Karpfen von über 20Pfd nimmt alleine mehr als ein Kilo Boilies am Tag auf und wenn zuvor ein Schwarm kleiner Karpfen über den Futterplatz gezogen ist,so ist dieser leer,bevor der erste dicke Fisch überhaupt eintrifft.
Punktgenaues Füttern,wie es sehr viele propagieren,ist meiner Meinung nach übringens mehr schädlich als nützlich.

"Zitat ende"

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

hmmm ich fütter gar nicht an... weil 
1. bei uns verboten ! 
2. selbst wenn erlaubt wäre ich viel zu faul !


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Das mit dem Futtern ist ein wirkliches Problem. Ich bin selbst leidenschaftlicher Stipper! Wir treffen uns so ca. alle 2 Wochen und stippen mit einigen Kollegen. Da wird aber niemals mehr als 1,5 L Futter pro Person benutzt, aber auch das erfreut sich schon der Kritik. Erscheint mit aber überzogen. Probleme machen uns die zitierten Leute, die jedes Maß fürs futtern verloren haben, bei uns kommt immer wieder die Diskussion hoch Futtern ganz zu verbieten oder Beschränkungen einzuführen. Ich bin selbst ein absoluter Gegner von internen Beschränkungen. Die Naturschützer setzen uns schon genug zu. Leider liefern diese Pappnasen aber Munition gegen meine Position.


----------



## Mr.Teeq (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

hallo
 kann mir bitte mal einer erklären wie des jetzt funst mit den brausetabletten isn futter? habt mich neugiergig gemacht da ich davon noch nie was hörte aber eigentlich immer zum feedern gehe!!!
 mfg:b:b#c#c:z


----------



## NorbertF (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Einfach komplett im ganzen rein die Tablette so dass sie sich im Wasser auflöst.
Durch das geblubber werden die Fische angelockt, geht wie gesagt auch mit ahoi brause 

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Wenn ihr von kleinen Gewässern redet, bewirken KOKOSFLOCKEN doch zumindest annähernd den selben Effekt. Brausetabletten bewirken, dass sich das Futter schneller im Wasser ausbreitet und sich schneller auflöst, so können die im futter enthaltenen Geruchs- und Lockstoffe besser arbeiten.mit großen stücken Brot habe ich in Seen auch bemerkt, dass die fische deutlich schneller auf den Futterplatz aufmerksam werden.
KOF!!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

@ Udo und Sailfish
also wenn ich halbwegs richtig Daumenpeilen kann, sind 20 kg in der Woche ca 2,85 kg am Tag. Das ist irgendwie keine Unmenge, das machen 6-8 Karpfen in ner Stunde locker weg. An nem Forellenteichschen ist die Menge natürlich überzogen, aber ein 15 ha See müsste das lässig wegstecken, und am Rhein findet man das in spätestens ner 1/4h kein Fisch mehr, so haben sich die Wollies dran vergangen.

1,5l Futter wiegt angerührt auch ca. 2 kg. (Geht ja unter) Wenn das EINIGE Kollegen da an einem Tag einwerfen, sind die von den 20 kg Boilies gar nicht so weit entfernt, und das an EINEM tag...
Und wenn ich mir hier am Kanal so ein Gemeinschaftsstippen ansehe, dann liegen die Futtermengen bei ca. 10-25l p.p. + 1-2l Maden, x ca. 30 Angler. 

Also erst mal nachrechnen, und dann Lästern. Denn Ihr zieht nur mal wieder völlig Grundlos über die Karpfenfischer her.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

@gerätefetischist
ich weise diesen Vorwurf mit allem Nachdruck zurück! Du gehst einfach mal mirnichts dirchnichts von 15 ha Seen aus, das ist aber nicht die Größe die ich als kleinen See / Teich bezeichnen würde. 
Die von mir geäußerte Kritik richtete sich auch nicht pauschal gegen die Karpfenfischer, sondern gegen übermäßiger Füttern im allgemeinem. Auch ich füttere mit Mais und ähnlichem. 
Ich halte übrigens die scharfe Form der Darstellung, wie ich sie bei Dir nun breits mehrfach kennengelernt habe, nicht für förderlich.


----------



## feederangler (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Ich weis nur vom Einsatz der Brausetabletten an Forellenpuffs, um die Neugier der Fische zu wecken. Vor allem in Verbindung mit Glitter. Aber da ich noch nie an so einem Puff geangelt habe... 

 #c


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

@ Sailfish


> Probleme machen uns die zitierten Leute, die jedes Maß fürs futtern verloren haben



#h Das Statement stammt von Dir, Du sagst damit also, dass einer, der 2,85 kg am Tag füttert jedes Mass verloren hat, und schreibst nen Satz davor, dass Du selbst ca 2kg/Tag nutzt. (Und einige Kollegen dito am selben Tag. Und das wiederholt sich dann alle 14 Tage.) Da seh ich dann nicht, was an dem Zitat auf einen "Verlust des Maßes" hindeutet.
Und wenn Du Dich auf den von Udo Zitierten beziehst, dann handelt es sich einwandfrei um einen Karpfenangler.

Und damit sehe ich meine Kritik auch nicht als unbegründet an.

Weiterhin gehe ich eben nicht von einer Gewässergrösse aus, sondern beziehe diese Menge auf 3 verschiedene Gewässer, kleine Teiche, grosse Ströme, und ein Gewässer was in etwa in der unteren Mitte liegt. In dem Zitat ist die Gewässergrösse nämlich nicht genannt. Obschon von einem grösseren auszugehen ist, in nem kleinen Teich, den man locker überwirft, bringt es eh nichts die Fische an einen Platz zu locken.

Und dann verstehe ich nicht was an meinem Unteren Post zu scharf sein soll. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch eine "unschärfere" Form, mit der man sich gegen Polemik effizient zur Wehr setzen darf. Die würd ich dann gerne mal kennenlernen. Bis dahin nutze ich meine Form.

Ausserdem halte ich das nicht für sonderlich scharf, wenn ich mich im gegenzug mit als Pappnase 





> Leider liefern diese Pappnasen


 bezeichnen lassen muss. (Udos Zitat ist nicht von mir! aber es könnte von mir sein) Ich finde, wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Forellenudo (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

@Holger

Ich weiß gar nicht was du für ein Problem hast?ich hab das Zitat von einem bekannten Karpfenangler nur reingesetzt,weil ich wissen wollte was ihr davon haltet oder wie ihr darüber denkt?ich habe die Karpfenangler nicht Kritisiert und auch nicht runtergemacht.

Das einzige was ich geschrieben habe:


> an einem Teich oder änliches sieht die sache natürlich anders aus,da wird sowiso schon ordentlich reingebuttert[/QUOTE
> 
> Und das hast du geschrieben:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

@ Udo
ich stimme Dir vollkommen zu.

@Gerätefetischist
wenn Du mir vorhältst, dass ich alle 2 Wochen angeln gehen - und gehen wir ruhig von 2 L Trockenfutter aus, was ich da alle 2 Wochen mal reinwerfe -und Du meinst, dass sei mit einem Karpfenangler der jeden Tag 2,85 Kg anfüttert (Deine Berechnung) vergleichbar, dann muß ich sagen: Da hast Du Dich irgendwo verrechnet! Wenn ich mein Füttern auf eine Tagesration runterrechne, so sind das noch nicht einmal 150 gr!
Im Übrigen futtere ich zu meist weniger als 1 L, weil zuviel Futter eh nichts bringt. Nochmals an alle seriösen Karpfenangler, ich habe überhaupt kein Problem mit Euch, ich zähle mich sogar zu Eurer Gemeinde, wenn gleich meine Kenntnisse im Karpfenangeln nicht besonderes ausgeprägt sind. Wichtig ist nur, dass man die Relationen beachtet.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

@ Udo
Du hast dieses Zitat reingesetzt, weil es Dich nachdenklich gemacht hat. Warum hat Dich das denn Nachdenklich gemacht? Doch wohl weil Dir die Futtermenge zu hoch erschien, oder? Ansonsten sehe ich keinen grund für Nachdenklichkeit.



> Das lästern über lass ich dir,das machst ja nur zu gern,aber ich lasse mir von einem wie dir nicht sagen,vor allem in meinem Posting mit Zitat,ich würde lästern und und über die Karpfenangler herziehen,das du nicht gerade ein Freund von mir bist,das wissen hier schon einige,aber man sollte aber zumindestens noch halbwegs mit einander reden können wie Erwachsene,aber was machst du?du unterstellst mir was,was ich gar nicht geschrieben habe,und das finde ich arm, sehr sehr arm,du machst jetzt genau das,was du bei anderen Boardis kritisiertst,nicht richtig lesen.


a) über wen lästere ich und wo? so ist das Polemik.
b) Freundschaft oder nicht spielt hier überhaupt keine Rolle. Und wieso sollte ich eine Antipathie gegen Dich haben? Weil ich beim letzten Treffen nicht da war? Das hatte ganz andere Gründe. Ich komme jedenfalls gut damit klar, wenn Leute zu best. Themen eine andere Meinung haben. Ich hab ja auch manchmal eine etwas andere Meinung zu Themen, womit andere klarkommen müssen.
c) ich finde wir kommunizieren vernünftig, zumindestens sind keine Beleidigungen o.ä. aufgetaucht.
d) Beantworte mir, warum das Zitat Dich nachdenklich macht, s.o., und dann werde ich mich eventuell bezügl einer ungerechtfertigten Unterstellung Entschuldigen.

@ Sailfisch
Tut mir leid, aber Deine Rechnung ist mir irgendwie suspekt. Wenn ich an einem tag 2l Futter einbringe, dann kann man das doch nicht auf eine Tagesration runterrechnen, das ist doch eine Tagesration. Genauso könnte der Zitierte Karpfenangler sagen, ich füttere eine Woche im Jahr 20kg. Aufs Jahr bezogen sind das 20Kg/365Tage = 55g/tag... Diese rechnung wäre genauso unsinnig. 
Selbst ein Hochrechnen auf eine Wochenmenge ist unsinn, Denn dann kann die Chemieindustrie bei der nächsten Gewässerverschmutzung auch sagen "Was habt ihr denn, wir haben doch nur die Jährlich zulässige Schadstoffmenge eingeleitet, zwar an einem Tag, aber übers jahr ist das doch o.k."

Just Monsters
Holger

P.S. wir schweifen hier bös vom Thema ab.


----------



## Forellenudo (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Nachdenklich hat mich das gemacht,weil ich mir vorstellte wenn jeder dieser Menge was in dem Zitat beschrieben wurde,in einem kleinen teich oder änliches reingeworfen würde.

Ob du bei einem Treffen erscheinst oder nicht ist mir Schnurz egal,da du mir als Mensch schon beim ersten Treffen unsympatisch warst und sich das auch nicht ändern wird,ich bin auch einer der seine Meinung frei heraus sagt,das hätte ich dir auch damals bei dem Treffen ins Gesicht gesagt,aber das hätte die Stimmung doch sehr getrübt,ich habe viele Boardis kennengelernt,die der gleichen Meinung sind wie ich,aber das nicht sagen,schade eigendlich,das zu dazu.
Du und nur du,hast mich des Lästerns bezichtigt und das ich über die Karpfenangler herziehe,das sind deine Zeilen:

"Also erst mal nachrechnen, und dann Lästern. Denn Ihr zieht nur mal wieder völlig Grundlos über die Karpfenfischer her"#

Damit meintes du auch mich.
Die Frage ist,wo lästere und ziehe ich über die Karpfenangler her,nur weil es mich Nachdenklich gemacht hat,wieviel mengen an Futter in einem Teich reingeworfen wird?

Nicht ich muß was begründen,sondern du,du hast geschrieben ich hätte gelästert,fragt sich nur wo?

Entschuldigen brauchste dich nicht,du hast ganz einfach was unterstellt was nicht der Wahrheit entspricht,und das find ich eine Sauerei von dir,wenn du wegen der" Nachdenklichkeit"von mir noch eine Frage gehabt hättest,dann hättes du mir diesbezüglich diese Frage stellen können,das hast du aber nicht gemacht,sondern mich des Lästerns bezichtigt weil ich "Nachdenklich war"

Udo


----------



## Mr.Teeq (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Hi
 lol also man muss schon sagen: sollte in diesem thema nicht eigentlich über brausetabletten im futter gelabert werden? also mit euerm streit macht ihr ja das ganze thema zu nichte ( welches mich sehr interresiert hat) #q was heist hier streit, hört sich schon fast nach nem dritten weltkrieg an! auserdem finde ich es lächjerlich wie ihr euch gegenseitig jedes wort im munde rum dreht! bleibt doch einfach sachlich neutral und diskutiert wie zwei erwachsene menschen! und auserdem,
 könntet ihr nicht einfach en neues thema auf machen oder vieleicht nummern austauschen und des ganze privat ausmachen? sicher werdet ihr jetzt sagen dass mir das überfüttern egal sei (ist es aber nicht) doch wie schon erwähnt ging es in diesem thema darum ob brausetabletten gut oder schlecht sind!

 so des musste jetz mal gesagt werden!:m
 ich glaube wenn ihr ein neues thema auf macht werdet ihr bestimmt noch einige leute finden die gerne mit diskutieren!

 catch and release    #v


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

@Mr.Teeg
grundsätzlich hast Du sicherlich recht, jedoch geht die Diskussion auf meine Frage zurück, ob den diese Tabletten einem Teich schaden können. Zugegeben das Thema hat sich etwas ausgeweitet auf Futtern im Allgemeinen, aber so verlaufen Diskussionen nun einmal.

Ich verabschiede mich jetzt aber aus dieser Diskussion, wer die von mir aufgemachte Berechnung nicht versteht, dem kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen. Eine Diskussion ist aber nur dann möglich, wenn gewisse Basics vorausgesetzt und anerkannt werden. Meines Erachtens ist das hier nicht der Fall.
Noch was zum Thema: Ich habe das gestern mit den Tabletten versucht, habe leider nichts gefangen, alle anderen aber auch nicht.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

sollte in diesem thema nicht eigentlich über brausetabletten im futter gelabert werden?

Seh ich auch so. Wieso das richtung "wir treten Vorurteile gegenüber Karpfenanglern breit" abgedriftet ist ist mir auch unangenehm. Hätt ich auch eher beenden müssen, gegen Vorurteile kämpfen bringt eh nichts.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Moin  #h 

Also jetzt muß ich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben...

Auf Gewässer in "Vereinsteichgröße" (sprich so die üblichen 2 - 3 ha) die von Udo zitierte Mengen an Futter geben ist meiner Meinung nach 

1. Sinnlos, Begründung siehe Post von Holger 





> in nem kleinen Teich, den man locker überwirft, bringt es eh nichts die Fische an einen Platz zu locken.



2. Verantwortungslos (zumindest im Sommer) bei so einer Aktion (es waren unsere Stipper NICHT die Karpfenangler!!) ist uns vor Jahren mal ein Teich umgekippt welcher durch die Hitze eh schon vorbelastet war...


----------



## René F (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

... bei uns auch. Aber das Futter richtet im Winter genauso große Schäden an - die Nährstoffe bleiben ja im See! (Auch wenn das Futter gleich von den Fischen verspeist wird, wie hier geschrieben wurde, da die Fische die Nährstoffe ja aussch...

Zur Brausetablette: Die ist bestimmt nicht schädlicher als manches Lockfutter oder Fertigboilies.


----------



## wörni (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Um auf's Thema zurück zukommen  :m  Verstehe ich das Richtig ? Egal welche Brausetabletten man nimmt, es soll funktionieren ? 
Speziell auf Forellen oder interessieren sich da auch Karpfen dafür ?


----------



## Forellenudo (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

@Wörni
Ich nehme Brausetabletten im Futterkorb für Forellen ,Karpfen und Weißfische,und es klappt hervorragend,da die Tabletten das im Futterkorb vorhandene Futter schneller auflösen und somit eine Futterwolke ensteht,sind auch die Fische neugierig und schneller am Futterplatz.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## wörni (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

@Forellenudo 

das probier ich doch dann mal aus  #6 

Magnesiumtabletten für den Krampfgeplagten Karpfen  :q 

Multivitamin für die sportliche Forelle  :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Hallo Freunde!

Ich habe gerade mit entsetzen dieses Posting gelesen und muss Euch sagen, das Ihr Euch echt kindisch verhaltet. Ihr nennt es diskutieren für mich gehört aber zu einer Diskusion eine klare Gliederung der Problematik und dann eine Sachliche Klärung und nicht das verankerte gegenüberstehen und mit Wortgespielen und laschen Argumenten um sich zu werfen.

Wenn Ihr Euch nicht versteht und Ihr das sogar schon persönlich festgestellt habt und dann immer noch mit Eurer streiterei solche Postings verseucht halt ich das entweder für eine Hassliebe! oder ein sehr tiefsitzendes Problem.

Um mal auf den Punkt zu kommen keiner von Euch hat den anderen beleidigt dezichtigt oder irgendwie angemacht. Auch Eure Futtergeschichten sind doch total in Ordnung. Drei KG Karpfenfutter sind nicht zu viel genauso wie zwei beim Brassenangeln. Das leichtverdauliche Futter aus dem Fachhandel hat ein Schwarm in Minuten nieder gemacht wie ne Horde Kindergartenkinder bei Haribo! Wenn Ihr gute Boilies benutzt, dann frisst der Karpfen den letzten und sch... den ersten schon wieder aus.

Also wenn es nicht klappt geht Euch bitte aus dem Weh und verseucht nicht die Freizeit vieler Boardies mit Eurem hin und her.

MFG

Kai


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

So und jetzt zu Thema:

Ich viertel eine grpße Brausetablette (Aldi Nord) und stecke dieses Viertel mitten ins Futter. Das klappte sehr gut bei der Kanalfischerei, weil da schweres Futter "gesprengt" werden muss. In Stillen Gewässer platzt mein Futter schon auseinander, da ist die Tablette noch pupstrocken. 

Ich habe eben den Tip mit den Kokosflocken gelesen und kann dies nur gekräftigen! Die kleinen Dinger sind klasse um Futterballen regelrecht zu zerfetzen und locken super neugierige Kleinfische an.

Da wichtigest, im Stillwasser, ist aber sein Futter so locker wie möglich zu sieben! Mein futter z.B. sinkt zweimal ab. Es schlägt auf platzt auseinander regnet runter an Boden lösen sich die kleinen Teil von den Großen und steigen wieder auf. Das ist der Hit aber nur im Stillwasser im Kanal z.B. treibt es zu weit weg. Da sind wie gesagt Tabletten nicht schlecht, da wir ja keine Schwebeteile haben. ( hoffentlich )

MFG


Kai


----------



## Peter Bach (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Hallo an alle.

Bin zwar noch recht neu in diesem Forum, aber möchte (nach reiflicher Überlegung) nun doch meinen Senf dazugeben...

Habe vorhin diese Diskussion um den lebenden Köderfisch gelesen....da fragte doch wirklich der Benutzer "Aalkopf" was geschehen würde, wenn er jemanden anzeigt den er bei der benutzung des lebenden Köderfisches beobachtet hatte. Und schon war die allerschönste Streiterei in Gange...ich teile zwar so ziemlich die selbe Meinung wie "NorbertF" aber der Stil wie diese "Diskussion" geführt wurde...naja, fand ich nicht so toll.
Nun, muss ich diese Diskussion lesen. Hey Diskutieren ist absolut o.k. ...aber nur solange sie auch zu etwas führt. Aber sobald der Punkt angekommen ist, das es zu nichts produktivem mehr führt und evtl. sogar beleidigend wird...ist es höchste Eisenbahn diese "Diskussion" zu beenden. Wie heist es doch so schön: der Klügere gibt nach!

Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich möchte wirklich niemanden auf den Schlips treten. Aber diese ganze Streiterei ist doch echt nervig!!!

Aber nun zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: Das Brausetabletten schädlich für ein Gewässer sind, glaube ich eher nicht. Habe mir aber auch noch nie Ernsthaft darüber Gedanken gemacht. 

Aber dafür habe ich diese Technik auch schon öfters angewandt...mit Erfolg! 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Mais zum Anfüttern aus? Habe schon öfters gehört, das die Fische den Mais gar nicht richtig verdauen könnten und deshalb diverse Probleme bekommen. Kann das sein?

Petri Heil

Peter Bach


----------



## René F (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Die Fische, die den Mais angeblich nicht vertragen, sind die Forellen. In einigen Gegenden ist deshalb der Mais als Köder ganz verboten worden.
Dazu gibt´s hier im Board einen Thread, der noch gar nicht so alt ist.


----------



## Pickerfan (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Hallo zusammen
Ich möchte dieses Thema nochmal aufgreifen. Beim Pickern ist Brause der Bringer wenn auf normales Futter nix läuft. Beim Forellenangeln werd ichs morgen mal probieren. Ich weiss nur noch nicht genau wie da Anfüttern verboten ist. Mal sehen ob man nicht eine Teigkugel in Brause wälzen kann. Wenn sonst noch jemand eine Idee hat her damit


----------



## Pickerfan (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Habs heute mal mit Brause probiert. Egal ob am Teig oder im Futterkorb wars total der reinfall


----------



## ThomasRö (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*

Die meisten Brausetabletten steigen doch wenn sie sich auflösen an die Wasseroberfläche??? Wie sollen sie dann Fische beim Futterkorbangeln locken? Die Tablette lockt die Fische doch dann mit? Ich versteh das nicht so ganz...
Bei Forellenangeln versteh ich es, was lockt die Viehcher nicht? Die kann man auch locken wenn man ihnen Wackersteine hinschmeißt, auch Weißfischschuppen locken die an. Werd trotzdem mal meiner Oma die Magnesiumtabletten klauen...


----------



## DerStipper (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Multivitamintabletten im Feederkorb oder beim Anfüttern*



			
				altersalat schrieb:
			
		

> Naja. Geht bestimmt ohne genauso gut.


 
also der voteil ist das es halt wenn das wasser an die Tablette kommt es eine "explosion" gibt und das Futter in eine große wolke gesprengt wird:q 
aller dings gibt man eine ganze oder halbe Tablette in das innnere eines körbchens oder so|kopfkrat


----------

